# OSHA 30 online course



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Has anybody taken an online course for the OSHA 30 Construction? I am taking one now and I am thinking a high schooler or foreigner made up the questions. Some of the questions are statements and not questions. Some make no sense to the real world. Some answers conflict with the written manual. This is why I like in person learning. You can ask questions and get answers. Not have a customer service person who knows nothing about construction answer my questions. They have to " circle back " with an answer.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Twice in 5 years. NY City has a list of companies that they accept. My first course was still looking to get listed. I think it was 360 Safety


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I had to take the osha 30 at the end of last year and it was unbearable. They just kept repeating them selves over and over.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

I took it twice. Yes it sucks. Just push through it.


----------

